# 2008 Cutest Dog Contest



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Last year's winner is UALLIS. Its time for 2008 Cutest Dog Face nomination.. You have one week to submit your entries.

 Good luck all!

Here are my entries:


Cain:










Abel:










If you have a change of heart with an entry you submitted, you are allowed to CHANGE your ENTRY until the last day of submission. After that, everything will be FINAL ENTRIES.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's mine








^Belle









^Shadow


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nubs:


It's hard to choose a photo of him. He's too cute in all of them


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Are we allowed to cheat and use puppy pictures? If so...









Otherwise, adult Zoe is just as cute.









Vote as you wish, but you'll never convince me that there is a cuter dog in the world than Miss Zoe!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is my entry. Snoopy just got his haircut today and the groomer gives each dog a bandanna.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

These are mine...goodluck all.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's mine
Peanut he just woke up:


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

*This is my new "CUTE" favorite!







*

*And this is my second Favorite!









*


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's my entries! I couldn't resist 

Jake: 


















Buck:









EDIT: Decided on different pictures.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dexter!

This one is one is from late August, when we first got him:









And now, if it has to be recent


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Here are mine! 

Little Miss Posey:









Little Miss Chloe:









Dexter:









Chloe and Dexter:


----------



## donnie d (Aug 26, 2008)

my pup donnie the day i got him.









he owns the place


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's my entry... a few weeks old, trying to get a shot for our christmas cards....


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Well here are my pics of Sadie for the contest 




























Thanks!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Pepper


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Hopefully three isn't too many...

MARGE!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Iris








Dozer








Puddles








Crikkett


----------



## caramel07 (Oct 1, 2008)

here she is...Caramel


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Sooty








Tilba


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

spoiled much?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Since it is getting to be that time of year again...
Here is my Oliver shot.








and here is Carsten









It's alright if they don't win any cutest dog contest. I know at least one person that thinks they are the cutest.  
There is a lot of competition in this thread already with such lovely faces. Good Luck to all the entries.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, here are mine 

Titch...who could resist this face....









but, i think i like this one better.....









Lacey (don't tell her i said she's cute)









Tir....anyone want to beat that tongue...oh, this is a "cutest dog" contest...but still...









Saoirse always looks scared when she sees the camera, but i'll see what i can get....


----------



## SparkleDots (Nov 21, 2008)

Beuford








Atilla








Cinco


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow so many gorgeous dogs Im afraid to put my beauties out there ha Of course all owners think they have the cutest Dog..,or Dogs I have 3 but really would like 4 however my husband would have to move out first his limit is 3 and I dont know how to convince him that the 4th dog he wont even notice ha and I want my 4th to either be a very tiny Yorkshire Terrier or a very tiny Maltese or a very tiny Pom. I love Pugs too but I need a very small dog this time I have a Male Chi named Princeton he weighs 10 -13 pounds hes a toy sized dog. Then my second beauty is Chili he is a male and a Yorkshire Terrier who weighs 10 - 13 pounds and is a Toy sized dog. Then I have my first female she is a tiny 4 pound Chihuahua I had to post my crew

Enjoy


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

Regi said:


> Wow so many gorgeous dogs Im afraid to put my beauties out there ha Of course all owners think they have the cutest Dog..,or Dogs I have 3 but really would like 4 however my husband would have to move out first his limit is 3 and I dont know how to convince him that the 4th dog he wont even notice ha and I want my 4th to either be a very tiny Yorkshire Terrier or a very tiny Maltese or a very tiny Pom. I love Pugs too but I need a very small dog this time I have a Male Chi named Princeton he weighs 10 -13 pounds hes a toy sized dog. Then my second beauty is Chili he is a male and a Yorkshire Terrier who weighs 10 - 13 pounds and is a Toy sized dog. Then I have my first female she is a tiny 4 pound Chihuahua I had to post my crew
> 
> Enjoy


The first chi is Spicey the second Yorkie is Chili 2 pics of him and then Princeton my male chi at the end


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

This is going to be tough!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Pebbles









Morgan-She sleeps like this all the time!









Matilda


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

my iorek!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's Dakota:


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

WHY are so many pics missing?


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh dear! I don't know if we'll even be in the running, but I do have to try!

This is Shauni, my boy.










ETA: New pic from today.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

So hard to choose which photos. I take so darn many of Beavis!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

And just for the silliness factor, Beavis deciding it's NOT worth chasing a ball in the creek when it's below freezing...










And carrying a football.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Everyone has such cute pups, but...

I think Libby is the cutest!


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Sunshyne said:


> Here's my entry... a few weeks old, trying to get a shot for our christmas cards....


Sunshyne, it looks like you did get your shot for the XMas card. That is darling.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

My entries. I must say, the competition is pretty tough! But here is Dallas giving it her best shot.

Her puppy days in July:


















A couple of weeks ago:


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Matrix


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok, me too!!!
Theodore...or Theo or some people call him Teddy!


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

This is Sophie - straight from the groomer:










And, here's Annie (her hair was growing back in from the demodex:


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

_*Cartman *_









*Quinn*









Quinn & Cartman


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here are my two Cuties--
*Otis...........*









*Ella.............*


----------



## Mama_Papa (Nov 25, 2008)

HI, I am new here. Is this contest just a fun contest for forum members? If so then here is my picture. Have you ever seen such a cute teddy bear face?!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Ella and Charlie, sending happy holiday wishes


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Mama_Papa said:


> HI, I am new here. Is this contest just a fun contest for forum members? If so then here is my picture. Have you ever seen such a cute teddy bear face?!


No fair! Shih tzu puppy pics are always cute! lol


----------



## Mama_Papa (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Mac










Roe


----------



## Aston (Nov 28, 2008)

VIP


----------



## Aston (Nov 28, 2008)

JUNO


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think my dogs are the cutest but they sure are special to me.

Jiggy









Amy









Leroy


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is my new puppy Baylee...










Off to go find my pics of Bayne!


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Nov 17, 2008)

Heres my Uncle Ruckus, no relation


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Clifford:



















Alvin:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Bernard:


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

There's a lot of cuties, but Bindi's pretty cute too...


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok, I wasn't going to enter the boys in this...but I changed my mind. lol

Without further ado here is 2007 Cutest Dog Winner! UALLIS!!! WOOT WOOT!! lol










Eddie. This pictures just cracks me up...him just sitting there with a huge stick hanging out of his mouth...its just SO Eddie...lol










Good luck everyone! Is it the same as last year? We can vote for 2 dogs?? How is it going to work?


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

Entry 1 - The smiling Chihuahua









Entry 2 - Motorcycle girl









Some entries for my mom:

Rascie









Veronica


----------



## Mom2Sadie (Jan 28, 2008)

So hard to pick just one photo!!


SADIE:


----------



## Mom2Sadie (Jan 28, 2008)

JONAS:


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

So many cute faces 

Here are my entries 

Casper and Toula 










Bear Bear


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

my name is maya and i am a siberian husky 10 days young.  Is there an age limit to join the contest? pls?


----------



## littlethor (Nov 13, 2008)

Thor


----------



## kerems (Nov 29, 2008)

Sammy is a siberian husky 1 year old! good luck!


----------



## Mama_Papa (Nov 25, 2008)

HI, do we vote in this contest if so how, or just the forum moderators vote? New here so not sure how things are done. thanks


----------



## wylie1 (Nov 25, 2008)

My little Pom, "Pebbles" and my most handsome boy,Wiley


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

The contest was over awhile ago, somebody brought it up from pages back.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

So who won then??


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Darn, I thought I was gonna win with this picture!!!!!

Wait, I think this is current, Mudra, is this for now??


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

The contest is not over yet.. 2007's winner is UALLIS.. I was going to work on the poll today but I was a bit busy. Maybe I will give an extra two days for more entries.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh sorry, I figured you were going to start a new topic so you don't have to sift through the old post.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Miss Angel










Dawson










Riley










Aspen


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> Oh sorry, I figured you were going to start a new topic so you don't have to sift through the old post.


 This thread was started just over a week ago. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh crap, major blonde moment here! Disregard what I said. lol

I meant to type this in the cutest face contest topic but got confused.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

This is my boy Lennox.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

If it's not to late to enter here are my fav's of Max and Payton. I don't know how I missed this thread the first time. 

Max suckling on his teddy.









The day we got Max:









Payton peeking through the window:









Payton on his birthday:


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay, I'll play 

Here's Wally as of 2 minutes ago


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Kody









Chance









Bailey









And my parents puppy
Mocha


----------



## noisebug (Nov 22, 2008)

Is this contest still on?

Max is only a puppy... hope that's not cheating, if it is ignore my post! 
So hard to find the right picture for maximum cuteness... can't decide.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Max is very cute,is he a beagle?
Mudra,wha gwan wid ya rass clart contest na man??

(translated,mudra,whasup with this contest mannnnn!!!!!,when is the voteing gona start? )


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Do we have a winner yet in the 2008 Cutest Dog Contest?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

musicmom116 said:


> Do we have a winner yet in the 2008 Cutest Dog Contest?


For voting and contest details, please see:
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/41222-cutest-dog-2008-nominations.html


----------



## nemesis25stc (Dec 5, 2008)

can i still join??

hehee

here's kirby!!



















and here's JONJON


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

Baxter!


----------



## savage201 (Dec 5, 2008)

Killian the bestest golden retriever ever and sadie the sheltie


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I think this contest might be already closed since some people are starting to vote already.. can anyone clear this up?


----------



## Mama_Papa (Nov 25, 2008)

who won this? I must have missed the announcement. I see where nominations were and stopped but no announcement. Thanks


----------



## ellen1957 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hannah- Yellow Lab
Jake- English Setter
Skippy-Mix

My "kids"


----------

